

While you were partying last night... - jeira
http://i.imgur.com/YK32P.jpg

======
gregjor
This has been all over the New York Times (to give just one example):

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/us/politics/obama-signs-
mi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/us/politics/obama-signs-military-
spending-bill.html)

More in the L.A. Times: [http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-
obama-d...](http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-obama-
defense-20120101,0,1970762.story)

MSN/MSNBC covered it, as did Rachel Maddow on her show. I couldn't find
anything recent on Fox News or the Wall Street Journal so maybe the "media
blackout" is just the right wing press.

